# Need.4.Speed.Hot.Pursuit.NTSC.XBOX360-COMPLEX



## FAST6191 (Nov 15, 2010)

*Need.4.Speed.Hot.Pursuit.NTSC.XBOX360-COMPLEX*
Appears to be region locked US only. AP25 confirmed (presumably with dashboard requirement to match).

Unlike some other annual franchises that could be said to appear to certain groups Need 4 speed does try to mix things up a bit on occasion or at least do more than minor tweaks. This one features a police chase mode and although it is not new to the franchise (the original franchise* had police with Need For Speed 3: Hot Pursuit having it as a core gameplay mechanic) it certainly marks a change from where it was heading the last few installments. Much like the others rather than being a pure racing game this is the lifestyle magazine equivalent, this time we are back in supercars rather than street racer type cars too. The franchise as a whole is somewhat divisive between gamers but much like the FPS debates it mirrors it is sure to be a pretty, well polished and enjoyable driving game.

*assuming you consider the 2003 underground as a reboot.

*Boxart*






*Video (developer walktrough from g4tv)*




Spoiler: NFO





```
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ - C O M P L E X -
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? ??? ????????
???????????ÂÂ???????????? ??????????????? ????????????ÂÂ?????????? ????ÂÂÂÂ???
??????ÂÂ???ÂÂ??????ÂÂ???? ?????ÂÂ???ÂÂ??? ?????ÂÂ?????ÂÂ?????ÂÂ??? ?????ÂÂ???
??????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??????ÂÂ???? ?????ÂÂ???ÂÂ??? ?????ÂÂ?????ÂÂ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????ÂÂ????
??????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??????ÂÂ???? ?????ÂÂ???ÂÂ??? ????? ??????ÂÂ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ????ÂÂ???
??????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??????ÂÂ???? ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??? ?????ÂÂ?ÂÂ??ÂÂ??????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????
??????ÂÂ???? ??????ÂÂ???? ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??? ?????ÂÂ?????ÂÂ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ????ÂÂ???
??????ÂÂ???? ??????ÂÂ???? ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??? ?????ÂÂ?????ÂÂ?????ÂÂ??? ?????ÂÂ???
???????????? ???????????? ?????ÂÂ ??????? ?????ÂÂ????????????????? ????? ???
??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? ??????????
ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???
ÂÂÂÂ ? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ P R E S E N T SÂÂ :ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂNeed For Speed Hot Pursuit (c) EA 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ RegionÂÂÂÂÂÂ: NTSCÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂLanguages: English
ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ SizeÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ : 1 DVDÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ GenreÂÂÂÂ: RACINGÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ PlatformÂÂÂÂ: XBOX 360ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂDateÂÂÂÂ : November 2010ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?

ÂÂRelease Info:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
ÂÂ
ÂÂNeed for Speed Hot Pursuit players will experience the thrill of the chase
ÂÂand the rush of the escape as they play through full careers as both a cop 
ÂÂand a racer - solo or connected. The blistering speeds, brutal busts and 
ÂÂheart-stopping getaways are all connected via Need for Speed Autolog. 
ÂÂThis network not only connects friends for epic head-to head pursuits
ÂÂand races, but also enables players to compare performances and stats, 
ÂÂthereby setting the stage for the ultimate in friendly competition.
ÂÂ 

ÂÂNotes:
ÂÂ~~~~~~~

ÂÂNew dashboard and AP25 on board... U know what thats mean...


ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂEnjoy This Fine COMPLEX ReleaseÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?
??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?? bmx!
```


----------



## Gaisuto (Nov 15, 2010)

This plays more like Burnout than the previous Need For Speeds.


----------



## Chanser (Nov 15, 2010)

No surprise there as it's made by Criterion Games.


----------



## Crass (Nov 15, 2010)

Yeah definitely feel the Burnout influence (which is a good thing IMO, loved those games, except Paradise) but the physics and overall feel of the game is polished and less arcadey (atleast not as over-the-top as previous Burnout titles). Anyways this works perfectly fine on my Hitachi 1.51 with the latest dash.
*Fingers crossed Apache: Air Assault gets dumped soon*


----------

